# Pay Lake between Stockbridge and Conyers on HWY 138



## Mobetta72 (Sep 23, 2007)

Passed by this lake on Saturday and would like to have any info like cost, type of fish, hours of operation.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Rick_1971 (Sep 23, 2007)

County Line Lake 
Lake Details
Size: 2.5 acres 
Fish: Bass, bream, catfish, carp and crappie 
Facilities: Restrooms, tackle, bait 
Fee: $10.00 per adult, $7.00 per child -- call for overnight rates. 
Dates of Operation: Spring and summer 8:30 am to 6:00 pm, Wed through Sunday. Open 24 hours on weekends. 
Directions: 10 miles south of Conyers on GA Hwy 138 at the intersection of GA Hwy 155 
County: Henry 
Restrictions: 3 pole limit. No carp or bass to be taken from lake. Call lake for further information 770-507-1710. 

Contact Information
Owner: Private 
Address: 2738 Highway 138 E Stockbridge GA 
Phone: (770) 507-1710 


http://georgiawildlife.dnr.state.ga.us/content/displaysmalllakes.asp?lstLake=30


Hope that helps.


----------



## KnightMare (Sep 23, 2007)

It's mainly a catfish lake.  What's not stated in the details above is that the price is for only 5 pounds of fish.  Kids are 3.5pounds.  You pay for anything over that rate at if I remember correctly, $3 per pound.  Kind of high if you ask me but that's just my two cents worth.


----------



## Mobetta72 (Sep 23, 2007)

*Thanks for that Info!!!!!*

Exactly what I needed to know!!!

Thanks again!!


----------



## olcaptain (Sep 23, 2007)

This lake also holds some carp. I caught this one there a couple of years ago. I have heard that it now costs $13 to fish. It's awfully high for a glorified mudhole IMHO.







Ol Capt


----------



## crokseti (Sep 23, 2007)

Don't waste your time there.
It is a mud hole and also a sucker hole if you know what I mean.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Sep 23, 2007)

I have always wondered about that lake myself but always in the semi at work going by...I considered it a mud hole hardly ever anybody fishing it, May be why it is so high want make all they can and when they can


----------



## KnightMare (Sep 23, 2007)

If you're looking for some lakes for bank fishin' try Shamrock and Blalock a try.  They are only 20 minutes from this lake and only cost $5 per vehicle (parking fee) for the day.  Decent fishing.  Bream and Catfish with a medium bass bite.  Some folks say they catch crappie there all the time but haven't targeted that species there.  

I have a bass boat and have actually put it in the lake (can't run the big motor- only troll).  But navigating around the stumps to get to the backside wasn't worth it in my opinion.  LOTS of bank access and pavillions and picnic tables if you want to pack a lunch and the kids with ya.


----------



## Mobetta72 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Where is Shamrock and Blalock?*

Bank fishing for a mess of bream and catfish with my daugthers is what I'm after.

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## K-Mag (Sep 24, 2007)

KnightMare said:


> If you're looking for some lakes for bank fishin' try Shamrock and Blalock a try.  They are only 20 minutes from this lake and only cost $5 per vehicle (parking fee) for the day.  Decent fishing.  Bream and Catfish with a medium bass bite.  Some folks say they catch crappie there all the time but haven't targeted that species there.
> 
> I have a bass boat and have actually put it in the lake (can't run the big motor- only troll).  But navigating around the stumps to get to the backside wasn't worth it in my opinion.  LOTS of bank access and pavillions and picnic tables if you want to pack a lunch and the kids with ya.



Where is Shamrock and Blalock? I would like more info. please.


----------



## potsticker (Sep 24, 2007)

Mobetta72 said:


> Bank fishing for a mess of bream and catfish with my daugthers is what I'm after.
> 
> Thanks for the info!!


Does anyone know if that pay to fish lake on lawrenceville hwy is still open? it was next to the rehobeth bap. church.When i was a scooter we could catch all the cats a kid could carry home.


----------



## Atlanta29 (Sep 24, 2007)

Shamrock and Blalock just north of Lovejoy, GA. That's one of the first places I fished, just another good set of lakes. We have fished one for a couple hours and then hopped to the other a couple hours.

Just click on the link for the map veiw in Hybrid.
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&c...ck+Lake+Lovejoy,+GA&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl


----------



## matchbx (Sep 25, 2007)

Both Shamrock and Blalock are owned by Clayton County.   I think the County owns 5 lakes altogether but only one more is accessible to the public.

I think the name is J W Smith, it's located here  Switch to satellite mode to see the lake, it doesn't show up on the map view.


I have fished all three, caught a few bream, but nothing of any size.   But all I've done is bank fish.

matchbx


----------



## matchbx (Sep 26, 2007)

I ran across this post on georgiariverfishing.com

Hope it helps.

matchbx


----------



## alishamitchell2 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Pay Lake - County Line*

Don't waste your time at this lake.  It's $13 to fish and you are lucky to catch anything.  Twin Bros Lake on Lawrenceville Hwy closed a couple of years ago.  I have had good luck at Fort Yargo State Park catching bream, catfish and carp.  They have fishing docks set up that make it pretty easy.  A good pay lake for kids is Twin Bridges in Lawrenceville.  They have 2 catfish lakes.  One of the lakes is just for the kids.  They stock it regularly.  It is $10 to fish and they are open 7 days a week.  Their number is 770-963-6739.


----------

